# Clean Up Australia Day - SUNDAY 4TH MARCH 2012



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well done Indiedog.

I just recently put the same idea to Tassie Paddler members. I don't know how much you have looked into the idea yet but the best way to find out about things is going straight to the Clean Up Australia Day site.

http://www.cleanupaustraliaday.org.au/

I have been in touch with a Council down in Tassie to sponsor us, and they have been overwhelming in there support. Hope you can get some support with your idea too.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

How cool would that be! Imagine a fleet of kayaks on the water towing little rubbish pontoons behind them.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great idea Indiedog,

I fish the Pine river system often and every time I launch I pick up a stack of discarded bits and pieces. Everything from plastic bottles and bags and to discarded fishing line and cans. I am also amazed at the number of discarded crab nets around the place and you know that they are discarded because they are generally covered in slime and have obviously been in the water for a while.

I recon it would be a great idea to have an organised clean up day


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Brad, your probably a bit far for me.

Paul, If it gets anywhere add me to the list.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

doggie thats a good idea and may i suggest that i'll have a crack at low tide in amongst the mangroves in the southern bay and i reckon i'll score a years supply of hardbodies.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

Indiedog, I know you don't need the Council to have the Clean Up. However Latrobe council in Tassie is keen to sponsor the idea, and have suggested things like helping in advertising, supplying and removing bins at the final destination and putting on a bbqfor us at the finish. I know it will involve meetings with the Council, and they are talking about getting other groups involved to clean up shorelines, but more the merrier.

I hope as a small group and community, we can get it happening!


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

region x kayaking at Batemans bay have a clean up aus day with their hire fleet at mossy point.If you return with a bag of rubbish from your river trip you get the hire free.Great day cheers rob.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Indie,

I'm interested, depending on where it is.

Good on you for initiating it.

Cheers, Iain.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well done on your C.U.A.D effort Indiedog. Hope you get a few volunteers to achieve your goals.

I am pleased to announce Tassie Paddlers has registered Mersey River at Latrobe for a site. The Mayor of Latrobe (Tas) has donated a bbq for us afterwards.

Unfortunately for us, a lack of water in the river might mean we do as much dragging kayaks as paddling. But I am sure we will cope


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Come on guys! A beaut place to paddle and fish and leave in a better condition than we found it.

If you haven't been to the pin and can make it - GO! (you'll love the place) and if you've been, then you shouldn't need any more prompting.

See you there!

Iain.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm keen on doing something around the Shoalhaven/Bay and Basin Area...
If anyone around there is keen to set one up, or has something on the go already, hit me with a PM!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Just checked my gear and it appears that my gaff is just perfect for milk and soft drink bottles. If you want to hone your gaffing skills, come along and try gaffing a 2L softdrink bottle through the side whilst it floats beside you.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

How many people are down for cleanup and a fish Brad?

Come on guys. Make a difference to the places we enjoy and the quality of food on the table that night. The latter is probably true if you're not me...


----------

